# Amsterdam Marijuana Seed Co.



## Budster (Nov 4, 2007)

Does anyone know about this company? It seems that Marijuana Passion endorses this company, as it is on the top page of there site. How come when you go to the supposed bogus site called BC SEEDS which has a supposed reputation for not sending product, you get automatically sent to Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds?
I was hoping that maybe a moderator would at least answer this question.
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 4, 2007)

Where are you seeing that link to them on this group?


----------



## Budster (Nov 4, 2007)

It was there on top of the front page of Marijuana Passion up till 15 minutes ago when I wrote my question, now NIRVANA'S banner is there.
If it is just random sites I understand but that banner was there for a LONG time or I just happen to click there before a banner change.
It is before you get to the forum section.
THANK YOU FOR YOUR REPLY


----------



## Budster (Nov 4, 2007)

It seems to be a random banner change, but I do not trust this company AMS.
If you look you will see my post from the other day, it has now been 38 days and I still have nothing. I read somewhere here that they are notorious for not sending product. And if you go to that BC SEEDS and click on there selections you will be transfered to AMSTERDAM SEED COMPANY.....
Thank You for your time


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 4, 2007)

Budster said:
			
		

> It was there on top of the front page of Marijuana Passion up till 15 minutes ago when I wrote my question, now NIRVANA'S banner is there.
> If it is just random sites I understand but that banner was there for a LONG time or I just happen to click there before a banner change.
> It is before you get to the forum section.
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR REPLY


 


			
				Budster said:
			
		

> It seems to be a random banner change, but I do not trust this company AMS.
> If you look you will see my post from the other day, it has now been 38 days and I still have nothing. I read somewhere here that they are notorious for not sending product. And if you go to that BC SEEDS and click on there selections you will be transfered to AMSTERDAM SEED COMPANY.....
> Thank You for your time


 
I have no idea where it is that you're seeing this banner. There are no banners on this site. The only place that MarP has advertised is Nirvana Seeds that I'm aware of.

Please, send me a link to the exact page your seeing. Highlite the address in your browser and copy it. Then paste it into a PM to me so I can tell where you're seeing it.

Thanks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 4, 2007)

I've posted your question into the Admin area so the other Moderators can also see it.

I'll wait for the link from you.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 4, 2007)

It's not really an "endorsement" it's an advertisement. How the forum is paid for...server space...ect. 
I would rely on the "seedbank" area of the forum...the members "endorse" by word of mouth.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 4, 2007)

I must have my own account set to not see them. That's pretty weird, Mutt.

Now I'm wondering what I've set....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Budster, well, it seems that my own software is blocking the ads so that I've never even been aware that they're there.

As Mutt has said, if you wish to, post your opinion of the seed site in this area and if the owner of the site, (Marpassion), sees enough complaints about them, perhaps he'll yank the ad for them.

I hope you have better luck with other banks.


----------



## mactight (Nov 5, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey Budster, well, it seems that my own software is blocking the ads so that I've never even been aware that they're there.
> 
> As Mutt has said, if you wish to, post your opinion of the seed site in this area and if the owner of the site, (Marpassion), sees enough complaints about them, perhaps he'll yank the ad for them.
> 
> I hope you have better luck with other banks.


Hey Stoney,All you have to do is sign out.Then travel around the site and you will see all kinds of ads.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 5, 2007)

mactight said:
			
		

> Hey Stoney,All you have to do is sign out.Then travel around the site and you will see all kinds of ads.


 
I've tried that. I didn't see a one.

hehe, lucky me huh?


----------



## jash (Nov 6, 2007)

its true.noticed a couple of times that AMS advertisement just before sign in 4 or 5 days ago


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Nov 13, 2007)

I have used this company every time other than once, cause I had a 0% germ rate with Dr. Chronic and never heard back from him after that.

The first seed order was great for germ rate and females.  It has steadily declined unless that was user error, but there's nothing noticeably different about what I am doing.  I always received orders within a week or two.

I also have noticed the ads/banners on the homepage to this site.  They were advertising WW for a really good price but I could not find the discounted price on their website once I clicked the link.  I emailed them about it and received a response basically saying they had no knowledge of their own sale and that it was a matter to be investigated by MP.  I think I'm going to be looking for a new supplier.


----------



## Budster (Nov 13, 2007)

i still have not recieved anything from ams. i called my credit card co. and told them i did not recieve anything from the company but was billed. they took that charge off of my card for not recieving my order. i just told them i did not recieve anything from that company. i automatically went to my tried and true place called bc seedking. i recieved in 6 days. ams is a company that used to be bc seeds which is notorious for not sending product. and if you go to bc seeds and try to morder it takes you to amsterdam marijuana seeds. BEWARE IN MY OPPINION.





			
				ProductiveSmoker said:
			
		

> I have used this company every time other than once, cause I had a 0% germ rate with Dr. Chronic and never heard back from him after that.
> 
> The first seed order was great for germ rate and females. It has steadily declined unless that was user error, but there's nothing noticeably different about what I am doing. I always received orders within a week or two.
> 
> I also have noticed the ads/banners on the homepage to this site. They were advertising WW for a really good price but I could not find the discounted price on their website once I clicked the link. I emailed them about it and received a response basically saying they had no knowledge of their own sale and that it was a matter to be investigated by MP. I think I'm going to be looking for a new supplier.


----------

